# 695 Front brake problem



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

Guys, just bought my first Look and currently biulding it up.

However, the fork is too thick for the front caliper anchor bolt to connect to the longest nut to secure the caliper.

The fork is 53mm front to back , and the brake anchor bolt (Campy Athena) is 25mm and the longest nut is also about 27mm. So they wont come together inside the fork.

There is obviously a simple work around for this.

Any ideas?

thanks

Rob


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

Damn.

So I have been trying to work this out for hours, and as soon as I wrote the above, I thought I should look in the parts bag that came with the frame.
So there it is, long through nut, staring at me in the face.

Sorry to trouble you.

Rob


----------

